# Case 310B LOADER/BACKHOE



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Any advise apreciated, I have a Case 310B Loader/backhoe
I need to replace the loader and backhoe cylinders or find the right seal kits for them. 
Also the bushings and bolts for the plate arms on the backhoe. 
I dont know the H.P. or Year of the 310B?
When I add hydro fluid evrything works fine, when I lift unit off the ground it slowly sinks down and the lift cylinder on backhoe will not lift under load.
Any suggestions or help apreciated.

Jeff


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Clogged Hydraulic filter or bad pump would be my best guess, did you change the hydraulic fluid recently?


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

If the cylinder rods (the chrome part you can see) are not scrached and or leaking oil, it sounds like you need new packing glands inside the cylinders. Or it could be the control valve plungers by-passing.

More info needed. How long have you owned it. Does it work OK when cold and gets worse as it warms up?


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

The cylinders leak, 2 of them real bad, I add fluid and it runs fine for a while and Im not sure if its loseing so much fluid is the reason or if it warms up and then runs bad, I know I need to repair or replace 2 or 3 of the cylinders. Not sure where to get parts?
Its had alot of fluid added, so I seen no reason the change it.
I have only had it 2 days,
Thank you for your reply.


----------



## dawzie (Oct 2, 2008)

Sounds like you need to find a cylinder repair shop. You are going to need to stop the leakers first. Look in the yellow pages or even try your case dealer.


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

To answer your question does it work when its cold,
Yes after digging with it, it slowly starts to weaken the lift load.
If I let it sit It works better even know its low in hydro fluid.


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dawzie _
> *Sounds like you need to find a cylinder repair shop. You are going to need to stop the leakers first. Look in the yellow pages or even try your case dealer. *


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I had the same problem on my Caddigger(see my avatar). I had one cylinder that leaked down and had no strength. I removed that cylinder and took it into my local hydraulic shop. I stayed and helped them rebuild it cause I wanted to learn how it was done. (It is a small place in back of the owners house.) 

Parts and seals were around $10 and labor/training was $50. It was worth the money. If I were you I would try to do the same since you have several that need help. Take the worst one in to be repaired and try to learn how its done. Then buy parts for the others and repeat at home. Cylinders are not complicated but it pays to have the right parts.

Ask the shop about the bushings and bolts. if they don't have them they can probably order some. Normally they are some standard size and once you know the size you need its easy to find cheaper replacements.

Andy


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and help, I am going to take the advise on getting the cylinders done .
Thanks for all your input on this site.

Jeff


----------



## JC1 (Jan 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dawzie _
> *If the cylinder rods (the chrome part you can see) are not scrached and or leaking oil, it sounds like you need new packing glands inside the cylinders. Or it could be the control valve plungers by-passing.
> 
> More info needed. How long have you owned it. Does it work OK when cold and gets worse as it warms up? *


----------

